# Price check on an old minolta setup



## Txaggie08 (Oct 2, 2008)

posting this here as well as Q&A


Trying to help a customer find a price to sell this stuff at, he came in asking today and we don't handle used gear at all....


It's a Minolta 101

70-210 f3.5

55 f1.7

and 28 f1.9

He also has a large vivitar flash unit with it.

Any ideas on what it's worth? The lenses are not the Sony compatible Minolta mounts either....


----------



## skieur (Oct 3, 2008)

Txaggie08 said:


> posting this here as well as Q&A
> 
> 
> Trying to help a customer find a price to sell this stuff at, he came in asking today and we don't handle used gear at all....
> ...


 
The Minolta 101 with the 55mm f. 1.7 originally sold for about $300 much less inflated dollars given the time. The 70 to 210 f. 3.5 would have sold for about $270 and the 28mm f. 1.9 might have sold for more than he camera given the speed.  The vivitar flash unit probably the 283 version sold for just under $200.

As to present worth, I don't know, but this info. might help.

skieur


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 4, 2008)

I'd put the entire outfit at about $175, provided it still works alright.


----------



## ksmattfish (Oct 5, 2008)

Mitica100 said:


> I'd put the entire outfit at about $175, provided it still works alright.



If you can actually find buyers at that price we could make a fortune.  Similar outfits are going on Ebay for under $50.


----------



## Mike_E (Oct 11, 2008)

It's worth having. The question is whether or not you want it bad enough to acquire it.

The old Minoltas are great cameras and that 28mm should be tons of fun!


----------

